# Is it wrong?



## Jim (Dec 23, 2015)

Ok, when it comes to certain things, I'm cheap. I know this, I can't help it.

My wife buys "method" all purpose spray cleaner. In her mind it is safer for the family and the environment. Whatever!

Is it wrong to water it down just a little to make it last longer? 

Seriously, I wait till it's about 25% empty and I top it off with water. No one ever complained that it did not work UNTIL I got caught in the act doing it.

:LOL2:


----------



## overboard (Dec 23, 2015)

Nothing wrong with being thrifty, just don't go as far as to split the 2 ply toilet paper to make it last longer! :lol:


----------



## Jim (Dec 23, 2015)

overboard said:


> Nothing wrong with being thrifty, just don't go as far as to split the 2 ply toilet paper to make it last longer! :lol:


 :LOL2:


----------



## jasper60103 (Dec 23, 2015)

Jim said:


> Ok, when it comes to certain things, I'm cheap. I know this, I can't help it.
> 
> My wife buys "method" all purpose spray cleaner. In her mind it is safer for the family and the environment. Whatever!
> 
> ...



Nothing wrong with trying to save a buck or two. 
Used to do that trick when the ketchup was low. :LOL2:


----------



## Wyatt (Dec 23, 2015)

I like the word frugal better lol. Every time I visit a fast food joint, ill always grab "extra" mustard and ketchup packets. I do the same with napkins when I go to my local Chinese restaurant. I haven't bought napkins, mustard, or ketchup since I moved out of mommas at 18 lol.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Dec 23, 2015)

Works for ketchup too!


----------



## Snowshoe (Dec 23, 2015)

A local bar did that with the booze where I grew up until the state caught him. No customer ever did. :twisted:


----------



## richg99 (Dec 23, 2015)

I do it all of the time with "Foamy soap". Heck, I've even made my own "foamy soap" with the regular stuff mixed with water.

Swiping condiments isn't quite the same, as I see it.

richg99


----------



## Attwanl (Dec 23, 2015)

I do it with dish washing soap, you know how the pump bottle that mounts on the back of you kitchen sink. I mix about a 1/3 water and the rest soap, most of it rinses off the sponge and down the drain anyway.


----------



## lugoismad (Dec 23, 2015)

Jim - Check out "LA's Awesome" cleaner. Dollar General carries it, I know that. Its in a clear bottle and its a yellow color. Its only $1 for a whole bottle. And it works FANTASTIC.

My dad works at a used appliance shop, and its the only thing they'll use to clean stuff they get in with, because it works so well.


----------



## richg99 (Dec 23, 2015)

Yea. That Awsome cleaner is ......well......AWSOME!

richg99


----------



## overboard (Dec 23, 2015)

X3 on that stuff!
One of the best cleaners I have ever used. Don't tell them that though, or the price will likely go through the roof!


----------



## lswoody (Dec 24, 2015)

Lol!!!! Na, nothing wrong with that


----------



## Stubborn Dutchman (Dec 26, 2015)

Wyatt said:


> I like the word frugal better lol. .



Spoken like a Dutchman! :mrgreen: I my have to adopt you. I've considered using Cheap Dutchman as my screen name but it's kinda redundant!


----------



## nowgrn4 (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm frugal as well. I buy the gallon size bottle of soft soap at Sam's and refill my body wash bottle for the shower.






Lasts easily a year for $11 and I shower almost every day! Works great and it moisturizes!


----------



## lovedr79 (Dec 27, 2015)

I see nothing wrong with it


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 28, 2015)

OMG! [-X


----------

